# Sore , Swollen Rectum



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have realy bad IBS-D, like many of you, therefore i get very sore bottom, i have been using cream like anusol and proctosydle( i have piles as well), but just lately i have been getting a lot of pain and discomfort after opening bowels, went to doctor last night and she examined me, and said i was using too much of the cream and the inside of the bottom was becoming inflamed and the skin was thinning, she said to use sudocream it was very good for sore bottoms(used on babys bums, so must be good). So all you out there with sore inflamed bums from the IBS-D or C try Sudocream not a hydrocortisone.


----------



## atom09 (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah ny but gets pretty angry as well. Whenever it gets too brutal i do two things and they are both not perfect -1 i use prep h cream which probabbly thins out the skin and 2 I i sometimes if its real bad have to take a valium which i hate doing because i basically am good for nothing -Im going to look into that cream your doctor suggested. I use baby wipes but still have an awful burning and rawness -Im curious as well as to what others on this forum think.


----------



## 15677 (Apr 8, 2006)

Try the hemmie cream (prep H or otherwise) without cortisone...also try Calmospetine as this was recommended by my colorectal doc and is available without an rx. Sitz bath are also very soothing. Feel better : )


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

For probably about a year now, I have been using a non-stimulant suppository called Calmol-4 which I get on Ebay. It is strictly for treating irritation- not a laxative. I also have been using Gold Bond cream- I apply this externally and then lightly coat the suppository with it before inserting. The Gold Bond cream says it is to be used only externally, but I have had no problems from using it in this way.When I first started using it (the Gold Bond cream), it felt extremely cold (it has menthol in it). But after using it on a regular basis, it doesn't feel that way anymore- just slightly cool which is actually good when you're irritated in that area. I compare it to having dry, chapped hands (which I seem to have lately)- when you first apply hand cream, it is actually uncomfortable but if you continue using the hand cream on a daily basis, applying the cream doesn't cause discomfort! I feel much more comfortable, don't have that constant 'burning' feeling, and can't believe I didn't treat the irritation sooner or that no doctor ever suggested anything for it.One thing about using this suppository- even though there is no stimulant- if you have incomplete evacuation, like I often do, you may not want to use it in the morning or before going out because even this kind of suppository might have a bit of a laxative effect if you are not completely empty. I only use it after work or when not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------

